# My camera is not recognized



## 123kkc (Nov 22, 2006)

Suddenly my camera is not recognized when I connect it to my computer. I've uninstalled and reinstalled several times. I'm totally frustrated and need some help. I've spent hours trying to resolve this. Can anyone help?

I've had my Fuji Finepix F700 for a couple of years. Never a problem till now. I love this camera. Running Windows XP SP2. Fuji site says it's a Windows autoplay issue. Can't figure out how to access that and since the camera isn't being recognized, not sure that's really the issue.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

How are you connecting the camera to your computer?
And what makes you so sure it isn't the connection (the cable or the interface) that is giving you the problem?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

since you had this camera a couple of years old. try going to the cameras web site an getting a newer driver. an uninstall the old 1 an install the new one. try here

http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital/download/01/index.html#windows


----------



## 123kkc (Nov 22, 2006)

ChuckE said:


> How are you connecting the camera to your computer?
> And what makes you so sure it isn't the connection (the cable or the interface) that is giving you the problem?


ChuckE - I am connecting with a USB cable. I am sure because I've tried a couple of different USB connection configurations and other hardward works from those same connections.


----------



## 123kkc (Nov 22, 2006)

wilson44512 said:


> since you had this camera a couple of years old. try going to the cameras web site an getting a newer driver. an uninstall the old 1 an install the new one. try here
> 
> http://www.fujifilm.com/products/digital/download/01/index.html#windows


I have done that too.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

did you try going into the control panel clicking on the scanner an camera icon. an then clicking add device. an try to install it that way?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

&#8220;Autoplay&#8221; would be an indication of a completely different problem than the computer not installing the camera. A fault in autoplay would involve a download box not opening or software not opening when the camera is attached. That is a completely different thing from the camera uninstalling itself and not being recognized by Windows.

Clarify some things:
Confirm the camera worked on your current computer and then quit.
Does the camera show as a &#8220;removable drive&#8221;, &#8220;camera&#8221; or whatever in My Computer with the camera attached and turned on? Did it ever?
What are you uninstalling and reinstalling?
How did you access the photos when it was working?

It is unusual for a camera to have XP drivers to reinstall.


----------



## 123kkc (Nov 22, 2006)

wilson44512 - Yes, I've tried adding it from the control panel and this is what happens: I select FUJIFILM in the manufacturers list. The only model listed is FujiFilm MX-700 Digital Camera. I click the Have Disk button. I browse to my installation cd that came with my camera. Then I get a screen with no manufacturers and no models but there is another Have Disk button. If I click it and browse again to the installation CD (the USB Drivers folder) I am again returned to the empty screen of choices. Since there are no choices, I cannot continue. The next button is grayed out.

slipe - The camera has worked for a least a couple of years without fail and has now quit. No removeable drive appears when I plug it in via the USB. Instead I get the New Hardware Found screen. And yes, I used to see it as another drive. I have been uninstalling and reinstalling the software that came with the camera from Fuji. Previously all I had to do was connect to get the FinePix Viewer to appear and download the pics.

I appreciate all your help, but after more than 10 hours of troubleshooting I'm giving up and going to buy a card reader. Hopefully that will work. ??


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i looked up the specs for that camera an notice it takes a xD-Picture Card. if this camera still takes pictures. what you could do is get a usb card reader. an transfer your pictures that way. this link shows some that will work. its Compatible with. your card

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6784991&type=product&productCategoryId=cat04010&id=1089890680128

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=6781976&type=product&productCategoryId=cat04010&id=1089890487405


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

did you do anything you can think of that would cause this?

buck


----------

